

Have VCs Had Enough of Subscription eCommerce? - Mistone
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/vc-funding-subscription-ecommerce

======
Mistone
HN references in this article and some excellent data points on SubCom
(subscription e-commerce) funding trends.

